# Roland Versacamm Cutter not working properly



## marrreli (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi

I have a Roland Versacamm SP300i, it has recently started to print stripey and doesn't cut detail as well as it used to. I have replaced wipers, the cutting strip, cleaned multiple times, and bought a new 60 blade.

It's as if the blade can't get through the flex.

Please Help!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

How well do you know your VersaCAMM? Post a picture of your banding and of your nozzle test.


----------

